

The Man Who Found Quarks and Made Sense of the Universe (Interview w/ Gell-Mann) - yan
http://discovermagazine.com/2009/apr/17-man-who-found-quarks-made-sense-of-universe/

======
Perceval
Quote for Gell-Mann in the article: "Feynman was pretty good, although not as
good as he thought he was. He was too self-absorbed and spent a huge amount of
energy generating anecdotes about himself."

If you're interested, the best book of Feynman anecdotes is _Surely You're
Joking Mr. Feynman!_ , which I was given as a present upon graduating 8th
grade and going to high school. I appreciate Gell-Mann's criticism of Feynman,
but I did value Feynman's book of anecdotes a tremendous deal. It was
important for me to learn that you could be smart and charismatic, nerdy and
worldly at the same time.

------
zandorg
This guy's really bitchy, I don't like his tone.

